# Purple Haze <3



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I enjoyed over a year with this little guy. I know it doesn't seem like a long time, but he came into my life September of 2009 and died today, February 7th, 2011. This little dude was very feisty the whole time I had him  Thankfully, he let me know it was time for him to go though, he's been really listless and pale for a week. RIP little rocker fish, you're always in my heart.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

What a pretty boy! I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you  I'm sad too, but he was old.. that picture was from his prime. He had been slowly going downhill for the past month.


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

:-( So sorry for your loss


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. At least you were able to enjoy his company. He was a beautiful fish.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks guys  I loved him so much. And I always thought he was one of my most handsome fishies <3 I'm glad he was able to live a happy life though instead of being stuck in a 1/2 gallon or worse...


----------

